# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كم يومًا أقاموا؟

## القارئ المليجي

يا أهل اللغة، ويا أهل الحساب.
قال الشاعر:
أقمْنا بها يومًا ويوْمًا وثالثًا * * * ويومًا له يوم الترحُّلِ خامسُ

فكمْ يوْمًا أقاموا؟

----------


## أمة الستير

أظن أنهم أقاموا ثمانية أيام ورحلوا في اليوم التاسع 
 أقمْنا بها يومًا ويوْمًا وثالثًا :المجموع ثلاثة أيام
ويومًا (أي اليوم الرابع)له يوم الترحُّلِ خامسُ (نضيف له خمسة أيام يكون المجموع تسعة بحيث أن اليوم التاسع هو يوم الترحل)
ولعل إعراب الجملة يساعد على حل اللغز.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم.



> ويومًا (أي اليوم الرابع)له يوم الترحُّلِ خامسُ (نضيف له خمسة أيام يكون المجموع تسعة بحيث أن اليوم التاسع هو يوم الترحل)


بل نضيف له أربعةً فقط لأن اليوم الرابع معدود في الأيام الخمسة الأخيرة، فالصحيح أنهم ترحلوا في اليوم الثامن.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

متابع ....
هل يحتمِل السؤال أكثر من جواب؟

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

وما رأيكم لو قلنا : إنهم أقاموا أربعةَ أيامٍ ، ورحلوا في اليوم الخامس ؟ 
ولو أني سلكتُ مسلك إخواني لكان الصوابُ أنهم أقاموا سبعةَ أيام  نتجتْ عن إضافةِ أربعةٍ إلى الثلاثةِ التي قبلها ، أما يوم الرحيل الذي هو خامس اليوم الرابع فليسَ يومَ إقامةٍ ، وما أظن أنَّ الشاعرَ كانَ يقصدُ ذلك 
والسلام

----------


## أمة الستير

> بارك الله فيكم.
> بل نضيف له أربعةً فقط لأن اليوم الرابع معدود في الأيام الخمسة الأخيرة، فالصحيح أنهم ترحلوا في اليوم الثامن.


أوافقكم ،أخطأت العد حينما احتسبت أربعة أيام عدا يوم الترحل .وعلى  هذا فقد أقاموا سبعة أيام.

----------


## أمة الستير

> وما رأيكم لو قلنا : إنهم أقاموا أربعةَ أيامٍ ، ورحلوا في اليوم الخامس ؟


يوم الترحل هو خامس يوم لليوم الرابع(ويومًا له يوم الترحُّلِ خامسُ)  وليس خامس يوم لليوم الأول ,فالضمير في "له" يعود  على أقرب مذكور وهو  اليوم الرابع .
والله أعلم.
في انتظار الإجابة الصحيحة.

----------


## أم هانئ

أقمْنا بها يومًا ويوْمًا وثالثًا * * * ويومًا له يوم الترحُّلِ خامسُ

القول ما قاله الأخ الفاضل :    *محمود محمد محمود مرسي*


والله أعلم .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

إخواني في الله 
  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
  فسوف أنقل لكم ما قاله بعض علماء اللغة في البيت :
  جاء في ضرائر الشعر :
  ومنه: وضع العطف موضع التثنية أو موضع الجمع واستعماله بدلاً منهما حيث لا يسوغ ذلك في سعة الكلام. فمن الأول قوله:
  ليثُ وليثُ في ... مَحَلّ ضَنْكِ
  كلاهما ذو ... أشرٍ ومَحْكِ
  وقوله:
  كأن بين ... فَكّها والفَكِّ
  فأرة مسك ... ذُبحتْ في سُكِّ
  وقوله:
  أنْجَبُ عِرْسٍ ... وُلدا وعِرْسِ
  كان الوجه في جميع ذلك أن يقال: ليثان في محل ضنك، وكان بين فكيها فأرة مسك، وأنجب عرسين ولدا.
  ومن الثاني قوله:
  كأنّ حَيْثُ ... يَلْتقي منه المحلْ
  من جانِبَيْه ... وَعِلانِ ووَعلْ
  ثلاثةُ أشْرَفْنَ ... في طَوْدٍ عُتُل
  كان الوجه أن يقول: ثلاثة أوعال لولا الضرورة.
  وقد جاء مثل ذلك في شعر ابن هانئ، وهو قوله:
  أقمنا بها يوماً ويوماً وثالثاً ... ويوماً له يوم الترحل خامس
يريد: أياماً أربعة.
  وفي معجم الصواب اللغوي :
  - مَرَّةً ومَرَّةً
  الجذر: م ر ر
  مثال: زرت القدس مَرَّةً ومَرَّةً أخرى
  الرأي: مرفوضة
  السبب: لعطف الاسم على مثله مع إمكانية التثنية.
  الصواب والرتبة : زرت القدس مَرَّتين [فصيحة] زرت القدس مَرَّةً ومَرَّةً أخرى [صحيحة] 
  التعليق : يمكن تصحيح المثال المرفوض؛ لأن كتب النحو أجازت انفراد «الواو» العاطفة بعطف المفردات التي حقها التثنية أو الجمع كما في قول الفرزدق:
  إن الرزية لا رزية بعدها فِقدان مثل محمد ومحمدٍ
  وقول الآخر:
  أقمنا بها يومًا ويومًا وثالثًا
  وجاء في كتاب الطراز لأسرار البلاغة :
  ومن ذلك ما قاله أبو نواس  :
  أقمنا بها يوما ويوما وثالثا ... ويوما ويوم للترحل خامس
والمراد من هذا أنه أقام بها أربعة أيام، وهذا تكرير ليس وراءه كبير فائدة ولا اختص بحلاوة، ومن عجيب أمره أنه جعل هذا فى عجز أبياته السينية التى حكيناها عنه فى الإيجاز التى مطلعها قوله :
  ودار ندامى عطلوها وأدلجوا ... بها أثر، منهم جديد، ودارس
  وقال ابن الأثير :
  قال: ابن الأثير في المثل السائر :
   مرادهم من ذلك أنهم أقاموا أربعة أيام ، ويا عجباً له يأتي بمثل هذا البيت السخيف على المعنى الفاحش
  غير أن الصفدي ردَّ عليه بقوله :
  أبو نواس أجل قدراً من أن يأتي بمثل هذه العبارة لغير معنى طائل، وهو له مقاصد يراعيها، ومذاهب يسلكها ؛ فإن المفهوم منه أن المقام كان سبعة أيام ؛ لأنه قال وثالثاً ويوماً آخر له اليوم الذي رحلنا فيه خامس ، وابن الأثير لو أمعن الفكر في هذا ربما كان يظهر له.
  وجاء في نصرة الثائر أيضا :
قال في هذا النوع أيضاً ، وقد أورد قول أبي نواس :
أقمنا بها يوماً ويوما وثالثا... ويوما له يوم التّرحّل خامس
مراده من ذلك أنهم أقاموا أربعة أيام . ويا عجبا له، يأتي بمثل هذا البيت السخيف الدال على العي الفاحش في ضمن تلك الأبيات .
أقول : ليس الأمر كما ادعاه من أنه أراد أنهم أقاموا أربعة أيام ، بل قد ذهب بعض المتأدبين إلى أن المقام كان سبعة أيام، بدليل أنه أقام يوماً ويوما وثالثا فهذه ثلاثة أيام. ثم قال : ويوما له يوم الترحل خامس فزاد الثلاثة أربعة أخر خامسها يوم الرحيل. وما يشك صاحب الذوق أن هذه العبارة أحسن من قوله : أقمنا بها أسبوعا، وإن كان هذا أخصر في اللفظ ، ولكن ذلك له موقع .
سلمنا أن المقام أربعة أيام ، ولكنه كرر ذلك لمعنى في هذا لم يوجد إلا في التكرار، وهو أن المقام في هذه الحالة مقام وصف لأيام قطعها في لذة، فأخذ يعددها أفرادا غير جملة ويقول : أقمنا بها يوماً ويوما ويوما كالمتلذذ بهيئة كل يوم استحضرها في ذهنه، وما مر لهم فيها من أنواع اللذاذات والمسرات، وهذا أمر متعارف في الخير والشر فيقال : واصلني يوماً في يوم في يوم في يوم، وهجرني يوماً في يوم في يوم في يوم. ومن هذا قول مروان الأصغر :
سقى الله نجدا والسّلام على نجد ... ويا حبذا نجدٌ على النأي والبعد
كرر ذلك تلذذا بذكرها، وتحرقا بالشوق إليها.
    وجاء في خزانة الأدب :
  3 - (الشَّاهِد الْحَادِي وَالسِّتُّونَ بعد الْخَمْسمِائَةِ  )
  الرجز
  (ليثٌ وليثٌ فِي محلٍّ ضنك ... كِلَاهُمَا ذُو أشرٍ ومحك)
  على أَن أصل الْمثنى الْعَطف بِالْوَاو فَلذَلِك يرجع إِلَيْهِ الشَّاعِر فِي الضَّرُورَة كَمَا هُنَا فَإِن الْقيَاس أَن يَقُول: ليثان لكنه أفردهما وَعطف بِالْوَاو لضَرُورَة الشّعْر.
  قَالَ ابْن الشجري فِي أَمَالِيهِ: التَّثْنِيَة وَالْجمع المستعملان أَصلهمَا التَّثْنِيَة وَالْجمع بالْعَطْف فقولك: جَاءَ الرّجلَانِ ومررت بالزيدين أَصله جَاءَ الرجل وَالرجل ومررت بزيد وَزيد فحذفوا العاطف والمعطوف وَأَقَامُوا حرف التَّثْنِيَة مقامهما اختصاراً .
  وَصَحَّ ذَلِك لِاتِّفَاق الذاتين فِي التَّسْمِيَة بِلَفْظ وَاحِد . فَإِن اخْتلف لفظ الاسمين رجعُوا إِلَى التكرير بالعاطف كَقَوْلِك : جَاءَ الرجل وَالْفرس غذ كَانَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ من الْحَذف فِي المتفقين يَسْتَحِيل فِي الْمُخْتَلِفين .
  وَلما التزموه فِي تَثْنِيَة المتفقين مَا ذكرنَا من الْحَذف كَانَ الْتِزَامه فِي الْجمع مِمَّا لَا بُد مِنْهُ وَلَا مندوحة عَنهُ لِأَن حرف الْجمع يَنُوب عَن ثَلَاثَة فَصَاعِدا إِلَى مَا لَا يُدْرِكهُ الْحصْر .
  ويدلك على صِحَة مَا ذكرته أَنهم رُبمَا رجعُوا إِلَى الأَصْل فِي تَثْنِيَة المتفقين وَمَا فويق ذَلِك من الْعدَد فاستعملوا التكرير بالعاطف إِمَّا للضَّرُورَة وَإِمَّا للتفخيم ، فالضرورة كَقَوْل الْقَائِل : الرجز كَأَن بَين فكها والفك أَرَادَ أَن يَقُول : بَين فكيها فقاده تَصْحِيح الْوَزْن والقافية إِلَى اسْتِعْمَال الْعَطف .
  وَمثله فِيمَا جَاوز الِاثْنَيْنِ قَول أبي نواس :
  (أَقَمْنَا بهَا يَوْمًا وَيَوْما وثالثاً ... وَيَوْما لَهُ يَوْم الترحل خَامِس)
  فَإِن اسْتعْملت هَذَا فِي السعَة فَإِنَّمَا تستعمله لتفخيم الشَّيْء الَّذِي تقصد تَعْظِيمه كَقَوْلِك: لمن تعنفه بقبيحٍ تكَرر مِنْهُ وتنبهه على تَكْرِير عفوك: قد صفحت عَن جرمٍ وجرمٍ وجرم وجرم كَقَوْلِك: لمن يحقر أيادي أسديتها إِلَيْهِ أَو يُنكر مَا أَنْعَمت بِهِ عَلَيْهِ: قد أَعطيتك ألفا وألفاً وألفاً.
  فَهَذَا أفخم فِي اللَّفْظ وأوقع فِي النَّفس من قَوْلك: قد صفحت لَك عَن أَرْبَعَة أجرام وَقد أَعطيتك ثَلَاثَة آلَاف. انْتهى.
  هذا ما قاله بعض من تكلم عن البيت ، والأقرب عندي كما قلت أنهم أقاموا أربعة أيام  فهذا هو أسلوب العرب وطريقتهم في الكلام ، ولو أخذنا بقول الزملاء لقلنا إنهم أقاموا سبعة كما قال الصفدي في الرد على ابن الأثير ،
  والفيصل في ذلك عندي أنا محمود : أن يسألَ أبا نواس من يلقاه عن مراده 
ملاحظة : ما نقلته نسخته نسخا ، ولم أتمكن من مراجعته ؛ لأني مشغول بامتحانات الفصل الدراسي الثاني ؛ فلتعذروني إن ورد به خطأ في ضبط أو غيره
   والله أعلم ، والسلام

----------


## أمة الستير

جاء في " مغني اللبيب ":


( وقول أبي نواس: 
أقمنا بها يومًا ويومًا وثالثًا * ويومًا لهُ يومُ التَّرحُّـلِ خامِسُ 


وهذا البيت يتساءل عنه أهل الأدب، فيقولون: كم أقاموا؟
والجواب ثمانيـة.
لأنَّ " يوما " الأخير رابع، وقد وصف بأن يوم الترحُّـل خامس له، وحينئذ فيكون يوم الترحُّـل هو الثامن بالنسبة إلى أول يوم ) أه

وجاء في :(بحث الواو بين المشاركة والمصاحبة ،دراسة نحوية تطبيقية الجزء الأول):
العاشر : عطف ما حقه التثنية، أو الجمع، فعطف ما حقه التثنية، كقول الفرزدق :


إن الرزية ، لا رزية مثلها      فقدان مثلِ محمدٍ ومحمد


وكقول الحجاج يوم مات محمد ابنه، ومحمد أخوه: (إنا لله محمد ومحمد في يوم) 


وعطف ما حقه الجمع، كقول أبي نواس:


أقمنا بها يوماً، ويوماً، وثالثا    ويوماً، له يوم الترحل خامس.


فمدة الإقامة ثمانية أيام؛ لأن (يوماً) الأخير رابع، وقد وصف بأن يوم الترحل خامس له، فيكون يوم الترحل هو الثامن بالنسبة إلى أول يوم.

والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

حوار ماتع، ما شاء الله!
وخلاصتُه هو ما قاله أستاذنا محمود:
والفيصل في ذلك عندي أنا محمود : أن يسألَ أبا نواس من يلقاه عن مراده
 :Smile:   :Smile: 
لكن إلى أن نصِل للفصْل حقًّا، دعنا نحاول.
استوقفَني الاحتجاجُ بعوْد الضَّمير في "له" إلى اليوم الرابع:



> يوم الترحل هو خامس يوم لليوم الرابع(ويومًا له يوم الترحُّلِ خامسُ)  وليس خامس يوم لليوم الأول ,فالضمير في "له" يعود  على أقرب مذكور وهو  اليوم الرابع .
> والله أعلم.


فقد ردَّ الشيخ الأمير في حاشيتِه على التمسُّك بهذا.
فقال:
فالضَّمير لزمن الإقامة.
أو لليوم [الرابع]، والمعنى: يوم الترحُّل خامسٌ منسوبٌ لهذا اليوم من حيثُ إنَّه بلصقِه.
- - -
فعليه؛ يكون معنى أنه خامسٌ للرابع، أي: يُكمِلُ به خمسةً.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم، وجزاكم خيرًا.
جاء في حاشية الشمني على المغني [المطبعة البهية بمصر/2-106]: (في الشرح ذكر الشريف قاضي الجماعة بغرناطة أبو القاسم محمد السبتي في شرحه مقصورة حازم أن أبا نواس مر بالمدائن، فعدل إلى ساباط، قال بعض أصحابه: فدخلنا إيوان كسرى، فرأينا آثارا في مكان حسن يدل على اجتماع كان لقوم قبلنا، فأقمنا خمسة أيام، وسألنا أبا نواس صفة الحال، فقال ...أقمنا بها يوما ويوما وثالثا * ويوما له يوم الترحل خامس
...وفي هذه الحكاية تصريح بأنهم أقاموا خمسة أيام، فينبغي أن يكون الضمير من قوله: (له يوم الترحل خامس) يعود إلى مجموع الأربعة المتقدمة، يعني أن يوم الترحل خامس لما ذكر من الأيام الأربعة، وجعل يوم الترحل من أيام الإقامة باعتبار وقوع الإقامة في معظمه انتهى)

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله أبا بكر المحلي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد : 
فما نقلتَه ـ يا أخي ـ عن الشُّمُنِّي يؤكدُ ما فهمتُه مما تبادرَ من ألفاظ البيت ؛ فلقد فهمتُ منها أنَّ الشاعرَ ـ ومن معه ـ أقاموا يومًا ويومًا وثالثًا ويومًا يُعدُّ تاليه الخامسَ فكأنَّهُ قالَ ورابعًا ،، وبهذا يكونونَ قد أقاموا أربعةَ أيامٍ ، ورحلوا في اليومِ الخامسِ ، فهذا  ـ كما قلتُ ـ الظاهرُ من ألفاظِ البيتِ والمتبادرُ منها ، والأقربُ إلى طريقةِ العربِ في التعبيرِ قبل اختلاطهم بالعجم ، الرجلُ يقولُ : أقمْنا يومًا ويومًا ويومًا ويومًا فكيفَ يكونَ قد أقاموا سبعةً أو ثمانيةً ؟
هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
الأمر كما قلتم يا شيخنا الكريم،



> فهذا  ـ كما قلتُ ـ الظاهرُ من ألفاظِ البيتِ والمتبادرُ منها ، والأقربُ إلى طريقةِ العربِ في التعبيرِ قبل اختلاطهم بالعجم ،


أظنُّ-يا  شيخنا- أن البيت على التوجيهين مخالفٌ لطريقة العرب في التعبير، والفيصل في تحديدِ مراد الشاعر هو ما نقله الشمني رحمه  الله.

----------

